

Mike Turner's Do-It-Yourself 95 MPG AeroCivic (Slideshow) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/mike-turner-aerocivic-95-mpg-honda-civic-diy-modified-photos.php

======
RobGR
It should be possible to make a fiberglass modification kit for one or two
gas-efficient models, and sell the kit and installation service.

